# can't launch outlook 2007: can't load corel address book



## removed1219 (Dec 6, 2007)

hi, fyi i've googled around a lot for a solution but most of the online forum threads i've found assume you can regularly uninstall corel 8 (from control panel) which i can't do- looks like it was never installed correctly based on looking at the program file folder contents

the details....

a pc which is owned by an art group i belong to, w/ os xp home edition, outlook 2007 cannot be launched- everytime the error message comes up ( when clicking ok specifically when corel 8 fails to load ) as "borland database engine not installed" , "can't load corel address book service provider". all i want to do is have outlook 2007 load and be able to configure without any corel 8 or borland database activity. the problem is that i can't uninstall corel 8 normally. i've already tried uninstalling outlook 2007 and reinstalling ( had to do that anyways) and the problem still exists. also tried deleting corel 8 program file folder ( now restored) and that didn't help either.

thank you for any help!

rick


----------



## removed1219 (Dec 6, 2007)

just wondering if this was the right section to post in/ or if i need to find another site better suited for this

thanks!

rick


----------



## jbonez (Nov 5, 2009)

Have you tried runnig outlook in safemode then go into trust center and disable the corel addin?


----------

